# I know who I am!!!



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

- Fe

- Ni

- Fi

- Ne

- Te

- Ti



*Your Possible Type Code*
According to the traditional sorting method of finding the most-used functional pairs (such as Fi-Ne), your type might be:
Possible result: INFJ

*Your Developmental Curve
*This model attempts to graph a 'developmental curve'. Theoretically, people should choose simpler, less sophisticated aspects of the cognitive processes more often than they choose complex, more sophisticated aspects. The simpler aspects of each process are necessary to perform the more sophisticated aspects! However, because the phrases are in development, this measure has questionable validity. 

Your self-assessment curve = -2

-- A curve less than 0 indicates you checked simpler phrases more often than sophisticated ones. This is expected, although a particularly low number (more than -10) might happen if the phrases were particularly unclear to you, or if you under-estimated your abilities.

-- A curve greater than 0 indicates you checked sophisticed phrases more often than simpler ones. This would be counter to a developmental model and might happen if many phrases are badly written or if you have over-estimated your capabilities.

*Your Most-Used Processes*
Based on your response, these are your top three cognitive processes in use:


*Fe* : Connecting; considering others and the group—organizing to meet their needs and honor their values and feelings; maintaining societal, organizational, or group values; adjusting and accommodating others; deciding if something is appropriate or acceptable to others.
*Ni* : Foreseeing implications and likely effects without external data; realizing 'what will be'; conceptualizing new ways of seeing things; envisioning transformations; getting an image of profound meaning or far-reaching symbols.
*Fi* : Evaluating; considering importance and worth; reviewing for incongruity; evaluating something based on the truths on which it is based; clarifying values to achieve accord; deciding if something is of significance and worth standing up for.​


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

congrats miss!


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

Awesome!!!


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

nice!! INFJ seemed accurate to me


----------

